# Mentally handicapped app nav! Wth??



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

As i approached McDonald's, it kept leading me in circles 3 times. What if the car was autononomous?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

“technological company “


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

"Professional driver"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

"Reliable Navigation"


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

"Hot And Bothered"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> As i approached McDonald's, it kept leading me in circles 3 times. What if the car was autononomous?
> View attachment 494604
> 
> View attachment 494605


Uber wouldnt be using ubers navigation


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

"AI cars around the corner" ........................... NOT!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nav fails RIGHT when it is needed. Works great when it is not depended on, but once you need it; forget about it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Waze works very well but we all know sometimes you have to make an executive decision abour where we go.
That area were the op posted is one
way streets and nav didnt get using
an alley and pulling into mcdonalds instead of driving around the block.
That area is kinda in the part of the city where obamas house is. University of Chicago campus is and worlds fair 1898 was down there..


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

Uber nav works as well as any other nav app written by a 15 y/o that's never driven a car. It's a F'ing disaster and they know it but don't care enough to fix it.

I wish they'd allow us to choose the default nav app then feed the address directly to it the way DD does.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kings-Full said:


> I wish they'd allow us to choose the default nav app then feed the address directly to it


They do. I use Waze.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kings-Full said:


> I wish they'd allow us to choose the default nav app


they do waze and I guess google, although that would be about the same. Wish they add apple maps as an option too.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> They do. I use Waze.


Thank you for that, seriously. I should have checked before but I didn't. Problem solved.



SHalester said:


> they do waze and I guess google, although that would be about the same. Wish they add apple maps as an option too.


They do have google as an option, that's what I chose. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kings-Full said:


> They do have google as an option, that's what I chose.


well, that is kinda redundant as the Uber app supposedly already uses google. I tried it and hated the bouncing out of Uber etc, so now just live with the nav as-is that is always a let down the moment you need it.

Now if they added apple maps that would be nice. Think I have the least amount of complaints with apple maps.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, that is kinda redundant as the Uber app supposedly already uses google.


I've been using google on a personal basis and with DD for some time now. Never had anywhere near the problems that I experience with Uber nav. *IF* they're using google they've managed to F it up somehow.



SHalester said:


> I tried it and hated the bouncing out of Uber etc,


That is a bit of a PITA but better than getting the exit off the freeway 3 seconds after you just passed it at 70 mph.



SHalester said:


> so now just live with the nav as-is that is always a let down the moment you need it.


So true. At least they're consistent!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

“It is what it is”


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> As i approached McDonald's, it kept leading me in circles 3 times. What if the car was autononomous?
> View attachment 494604
> 
> View attachment 494605


Only right turns.


----------

